# Crown help - sloping ceiling



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

My parents are looking at putting crown in their bedroom but there are a couple of weird angles/corners we don't know how to manage.

How would you guys deal with this?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it were me I would make like a box across that stairway giving vertical area 90 degrees with the ceiling.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Some places just aren't made for crown.I can think of several ways to do it after 40 years as a cabinetmaker and carpenter but all will look out of place .Just stick with a simpler profile on this one.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

mako1 said:


> Some places just aren't made for crown.I can think of several ways to do it after 40 years as a cabinetmaker and carpenter but all will look out of place .Just stick with a simpler profile on this one.


Like upside down baseboard or something flat to the wall?


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Steves suggestion would be the simplest solution, essentially building a small chase as shown in his diagram. If I were hired to do it that's the way I'd go.

However I personally think it will still look weird going around the stairs and were it my own house would not put crown in that room.


You second pic is just figuring out the angles, not that big of a deal.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The way Steve showed the box is the way I always did the ceiling mold at a stair angle. As for the angled ceiling the way I did that was like the picture below. My joints were a lot tighter than that though.


----------

